#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Trouw nooit met Iraanse man mannen

## peace2011

Trouw nooit met Iraanse man mannen of vrouwen vrouw, Ik ben met een half Iraanse nederlandse man samen geweest. Over het agemeen zijn iraanse mannen en vrouwen erg matrialistisch en sterk afgedwaald van het ware geloof. Of ze zijn extreem gelovig inclusief bijgeloof (shirk), of ze zijn extreem tegen Islam en maken Islam zwart opdat ze hun rang kunnen verheffen op deze wereld. Ook lijden ze vaak aan psyschische ziektes zoals waanideeen, psychoses, smetvrees, ziektevrees etc...Zware hoogmoed, misleiden mensen, ze houden anderen voor de gek en zijn verdomt goed in het vertellen van onwaarheden. Nu snap ik ook heel goed waarom de anti christ in perzie geboren zal worden. Wat Nederlanders betreft die zijn kil en koudbloedig en enorm gericht op zichzelf, hele egoistische mensen, totaal gericht op het behartigen van de eigen belangen. Je moet echt koud zijn om het met deze oppervlakkige mensen uit te houden.


Ik hoop dat ik onze marokkaanse liefdevolle mannen en vrouwen kan behoeden voor het sluiten van verbintenissen met dit soort mensen. En meiden die nog met een niet marokkaan willen trouwen, denk eerst even 1000 keer na.

Sallaam

----------


## chiensale

Nou ik vind het wel heel generaliserend hoor.

We hebben nu eenmaal goede en slechte mensen in ieder volk of van iedere nationaliteit. Ik ben ook weleens opgelicht en belogen door een Marokkaanse jongen. Dan ga ik echt niet alle Marokkanen die eigenschappen toeschrijven, want dat zou echt niet goed en niet eerlijk zijn.

Met betrekking tot Iraanse mannen, ik ken er wel een paar. Ik heb niet meegemaakt wat jij schrijft.. maar ik ben geen relatie met ze begonnen of zo gewoon vriendelijk contact dat wel.

----------

